# Mogrify text problem



## Evan (May 9, 2011)

I have been using mogrify for quite a while without issues.

Recently, I updated both Lightroom and LR Mogrify 2 to the latest version and now whenever I have quotes in my text they are getting escaped.

This did not happen prior to the upgrades.

Does anyone have any ideas of how to fix this?

Sample attached


----------



## ukbrown (May 9, 2011)

No, but I can confirm that it happens to me as well


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2011)

I've emailed Tim to let him know


----------



## Evan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Victoria.  I tried to send a message via his site but the contact link was broken.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2011)

Which link was broken Evan?  I guess he'll want to know about that!


----------



## Evan (May 17, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which link was broken Evan?  I guess he'll want to know about that!


 

The contact me links on this faq page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 18, 2011)

Brilliant, I'll let him know, thanks Evan.  In the meantime you can always contact him via his personal webpage http://www.timothyarmes.com/en/contact.php


----------

